# Can we lodge an applicaton with diac b4 appearin for ielts exams?



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, can we lodge the diac application before applying for exams for english?..i believe few of them have done that..

aarav


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

NO ...u can't apply for DIAC .....if u do so, many ppl got rejected for the same reason


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

The visa will be refused


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aarav, u can file the application in such a way that u get 28 days to upload the documents and by the time u get ur result u shud be able to upload it within those 28 days. dont take a chance if the time doesnt clash, its best to wait thn be sorry later


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey, can we lodge the diac application before applying for exams for english?..i believe few of them have done that..
> 
> aarav


Apply online and then upload all the docs when you have it ready(within a month).. I did it, today the status changed to something.. being processed further..

Good Luck..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mr india, it is processing further already? ours, after one yr 3 months still says processing commenced


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey thanks every one..actually my exam is on 12th so planning to do it on the 13th or 14th..so is safe enough..

mr. india is pretty lucky things r moving fast..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> mr india, it is processing further already? ours, after one yr 3 months still says processing commenced


Hi Anj,
What are the stages for DIAC application..?I thought first step was application processing further...

1. Application processed further.
2....
3.PCC/ MED

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> hey thanks every one..actually my exam is on 12th so planning to do it on the 13th or 14th..so is safe enough..
> 
> mr. india is pretty lucky things r moving fast..


Aarav,

I know your wife got 7.5 in IELTS and you are just delaying your exam.. Come on you can do much better... go with confidence ... believe me your application will also moove fast... as you are in CSL..

Good Luck Buddy..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no it is processing commenced.. it goes to processing further once you have a CO, then ur status mssgs are changed/updated to met and then they request meds and PCC.

but dont expect anything for next 2 months, dec-jan is normally slow


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Anj is it so? I didn't knew that.. till yesterday I was uploading my and my wife's docs. 

I don't know, if DIAC is gonna play the same prank that ACS played with me.. With an accessor was 1 month 2 weeks for me while for others it was just a day or two..

These guys don't want me to be happy..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont expect anything for atleast the coming 2 months, tht way u will be happy even if u do hear from them. u have waited so long, just a wee bit longer wont hurt


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> dont expect anything for atleast the coming 2 months, tht way u will be happy even if u do hear from them. u have waited so long, just a wee bit longer wont hurt


I logged in 5 times already since morning to validate the status of my applucation...it says "Application being processed further" 

one more thing... I got a reply from victoria guys.. asking for few more documents from me.. I will e very happy if I get sponsored.. :clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

good good.. give them whatever they need and i am sure u will make it


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

my idiotic agent premiers in dubai did the same and i had lost $3500 in one go... so, never do it even if your agent tells you... 

best of luck


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> aarav, u can file the application in such a way that u get 28 days to upload the documents and by the time u get ur result u shud be able to upload it within those 28 days. dont take a chance if the time doesnt clash, its best to wait thn be sorry later


anj,

diac is saying you the date of TRF should not be greater than the date of application lodgement.. that is what they told me for my previous file and rejected...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> anj,
> 
> diac is saying you the date of TRF should not be greater than the date of application lodgement.. that is what they told me for my previous file and rejected...


hummmm.. not sure about that.. what do they mean by greater..? Earlier or later?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> anj,
> 
> diac is saying you the date of TRF should not be greater than the date of application lodgement.. that is what they told me for my previous file and rejected...


Aarav, if this is true, then better wait for a few weeks before you apply..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually i wanted to apply for exams on 21st itself i mean 21st nov itself..but didnt get the dates... the earliest available was 12th thats y such a lot of delay..we have kept everything ready..lets c..my kid keeps us busy for the day..njoying the vacation with him..and side by side preparing for the exams as well..chalo one step ahead for u..all the best mr.india..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

yeh we r plannin to wait..lets c..better late than never..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> yeh we r plannin to wait..lets c..better late than never..


Very true..


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

My friend have his application rejected just because he applied for the English test after he lodged the application. Even if you sent the results before having a case officer.

So be aware of that.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

steafo said:


> My friend have his application rejected just because he applied for the English test after he lodged the application. Even if you sent the results before having a case officer.
> 
> So be aware of that.


Guys, the discussion here now worries me.. Are you all trying to say that if I applied for DIAC on 14Nov and my IELTS result arrives after 4 days i.e on 18th Nov, there is a chance that DIAC might reject my application on this ground?

Please suggest


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Theoretically yes, I've heard your IELTS needs to be before you apply and people have been rejected for doing it after the app (I think Rangola got hit by this).



mr.india said:


> Guys, the discussion here now worries me.. Are you all trying to say that if I applied for DIAC on 14Nov and my IELTS result arrives after 4 days i.e on 18th Nov, there is a chance that DIAC might reject my application on this ground?
> 
> Please suggest


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr. India,
i hope and i wish its not affected..dont get tensed..i am sure things wont go wrong..

all the best..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Mr. India,
> i hope and i wish its not affected..dont get tensed..i am sure things wont go wrong..
> 
> all the best..


Let's hope so and see, how does it goes... thanks guys for your feedback..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

What do you all suggest..

Should I write to DIAC to validate this and if so, cancel my application... Any thoughts please?

Thanks,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ideally ur test was taken before you applied, what is the date on the ielts transcript? in ali's case he got rejected because he did not upload/submit the ielts transcript in the given time frame to upload the documents. u said u applied on 14th and 18th u got the transcript. 

even if you cancel your application, you wont get any refund, why not wait and see what happens, since you are on CSL, your case would be taken soon. or you can try calling DIAC and see what they have to say.

I dont think you have anything to worry about, but that is my understanding, i might be wrong.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot Anj for your comforting words.. I'll write a mail to DIAC and see what they have to say.. let's see how it goes..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

yeh i think u should phone call or write a mail..i believe they will be able to give u the correct scenario..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> yeh i think u should phone call or write a mail..i believe they will be able to give u the correct scenario..


Thanks Aarav.... I was very depressed past few days thinking about DIAC. to change my mood we are going for dolphin show today... We ahve done our part now.. it's up to them to grant or reject... but i'll send them an e-mail explaining that it was an mistake.. from my side.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

DON'T DO IT before IELTS. You'll flush your A$2,000+ fee down the toilet.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeh i am not going to till i get my ielts results..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

As an advanced preparation..can any one guide me as to what is the Format,and Order in which the documents need to be scanned and uploaded for online diac application...so that i will scan in that way..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Aarav

there is no order for uploading but you do get limited number of attachments, best is to make pdfs of multiple documents, say educational (school) in one, College transcripts and degrees in one, on and forth, that way you upload all documents in lesser attachment number. every document that you send for ACS goes for visa application as well, to that add the skill assessment proof, ielts transcript, birth certificates of all applicants, educational proofs of your wife, incase you do not have the birth certificate for any applicant then affidavits stating the DOB (from applicant as well as the parents).

this is it i think.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

do we need to get affidavits even if we have passport copy attached?..i read it on the site about birth certificate proof but then thought passport copy is there..kindly let me know


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, aarav we gave birth certificate (for my husband) and affidavit for myself even though we attached our 10th certificate which has dob on it.. as advised by the agent


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Theoretically yes, I've heard your IELTS needs to be before you apply and people have been rejected for doing it after the app (I think Rangola got hit by this).


Hi amaslam.....I did not get hit by this.....I heard from many ppl that u have to get the IELTS exam written before applying DIAC....


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

okie anj..thanks ill proceed accordingly..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> okie anj..thanks ill proceed accordingly..


Hey Aarav..

One thing to keep in mind is that do not make any pdf file bigger than 1000Kb as there is a limitation on upload. 

for specific work experience.. with reference letters, pay slips , bank statements and tax report.. we had to create 3 appendums.. part1 all experience latters, part2 pay slips and part 3 bank and tax statements. 

Be careful with size and good Luck..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi amaslam.....I did not get hit by this.....I heard from many ppl that u have to get the IELTS exam written before applying DIAC....


Thanks God Rangola, you did not got hit by it... I hope that we also don't get hit by it..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

chalo thats some good news........hope u also done get hit by the same..all the best


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> chalo thats some good news........hope u also done get hit by the same..all the best


Thanks bro..

The way i made my docs to upload was: 

First page:
Name of the doc: Say Proof of Age / Marriage certificate/evidence of education / evidence of work etc.
Number of pages:XXX
Primary Applicant name: XXXXXX XXXXX
TRN XXXXXXX
Application id XXXXXXXX

Second page onwards scanned docs..

Size of PDF were more than more than 1000K so I re- created my pdf's at 78 dpi and added addendums if required as seperate pdf's. 

Regards,


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Guys, the discussion here now worries me.. Are you all trying to say that if I applied for DIAC on 14Nov and my IELTS result arrives after 4 days i.e on 18th Nov, there is a chance that DIAC might reject my application on this ground?
> 
> Please suggest


Hi Mr. India,

You mentioned that your IELTS result arrived 4 days after you lodged the application. Is any of the two dates in the TRF dated after 14th Nov?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

syncsam said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> You mentioned that your IELTS result arrived 4 days after you lodged the application. Is any of the two dates in the TRF dated after 14th Nov?


Yes, TRF is three days after the application date..


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Yes, TRF is three days after the application date..


Hi Mr. India,

There was a case reported in the other forum that the OP took the IELTS after submitted his application. However, he managed to get refund from DIAC. Probably you can take a look on his case. I cannot post the link here, I will send it to you via PM.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

syncsam said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> There was a case reported in the other forum that the OP took the IELTS after submitted his application. However, he managed to get refund from DIAC. Probably you can take a look on his case. I cannot post the link here, I will send it to you via PM.


Thanks...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

syncsam said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> There was a case reported in the other forum that the OP took the IELTS after submitted his application. However, he managed to get refund from DIAC. Probably you can take a look on his case. I cannot post the link here, I will send it to you via PM.


Thanks buddy.. information was very valuable and indeed much needed one, I have sent an e-mail earlier to DIAC, let's wait for what they have to say and act accordingly.


----------

